# Discord server for weight gain, and other kinky rping



## GuyJonson (Sep 10, 2017)

Greetings to all, I have a fairly small and humble discord server, meant for kinky rping, if you'd like to join it, I'd be quite honored. It's fairly quiet in there, so, I'd appreciate it if you helped make it more popular. I also have an established rpg themed rp in there, called Tower Of Heaven, I put a decent amount of work into there. Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers Thank you for considering.

Guy 

P.S. Don't mind the user called Person, he's a little coo-coo.


----------



## Jonathan Spencer (Sep 22, 2017)

Okay, so what's the name?


----------



## GuyJonson (Sep 25, 2017)

The name of the rp is called Tower Of Heaven.


----------



## Lash (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm interested! How do I get to it?


----------



## Signaturefox (Jan 13, 2018)

Lloyce said:


> Count me in! Can we get an invite?


Count me in too


----------



## CindyPig (Jan 21, 2018)

I guess  I should be invited first , but as a Newbie I'm interested in exploring the fringe fantasy elements of my imagination.


----------

